# ISO: Shrimp Cocktail...



## mugsy27 (Nov 28, 2005)

need a great recipe for shrimp cocktail!!!  the classic variety TNT will do just fine!!


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 28, 2005)

This is my favorite, and gets rave reviews!  I think I found this on Allrecipes originally, but altered it a little....

Tequila Cocktail Sauce


2 cups ketchup
4 cups chili sauce
1/2 cup prepared horseradish
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup lemon juice
3 tablespoons hot pepper sauce
1 cup tequila
other seasonings to you taste
Blend all ingredients and chill before serving.


----------



## mugsy27 (Nov 28, 2005)

sounds delicious!!  how do you prepare your shrimp?  is there a specific way that it is done for a shrimp cocktail?


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 28, 2005)

If it is not precooked, I would suggest a quick dip in boiling water until pink (depends on the size of the shrimp), then chill.  Hungry now!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 28, 2005)

Shannon:

You must eat a lot of shrimp.  That recipe makes almost two quarts of sauce!!


Mugsy:

Cook the shrimp in simmering seasoned water (Old Bay Seasoning or just celery seed).  They cook very fast!  Watch the color.  They will turn pink/orange and the white will go from transluscent to opaque.  It just takes a couple of minutes!  Overcooked shrimp will be tough.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't even simmer shrimp.  I bring seasoned water to a boil, dump in shrimp and take off heat.  They are done in about 2 minutes.


----------



## mugsy27 (Nov 28, 2005)

thanx for all the input everyone!!!

after i cook the shrimp, how long will it stay good for in the fridge if kept in some tupperware?


----------



## amber (Nov 28, 2005)

To the boiling water, I add bay leaf, black peppercorns, and a wedge of fresh lemon.  I boil them for just a few minutes depending on the size of the shrimp. It's a good idea to run them under cold water to stop the cooking.
 That cocktail sauce sounds good Shannon, I usually just buy a bottle of the ready made stuff, but this sounds so much better.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 28, 2005)

Zatarains makes a nice water seasoning pouch for shrimp/shellfish boils.


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 28, 2005)

Cool! I was wondering too if spices would enhance the flavor for such a quick cooking time! I will have to try it! I wonder what a crab boil seasoning would do? Spicy spicy yum!

Alix, it does make a lot! And I halved the recipe too! I usually take it to work, though so it doesn't take long to disappear!





			
				amber said:
			
		

> To the boiling water, I add bay leaf, black peppercorns, and a wedge of fresh lemon. I boil them for just a few minutes depending on the size of the shrimp. It's a good idea to run them under cold water to stop the cooking.
> That cocktail sauce sounds good Shannon, I usually just buy a bottle of the ready made stuff, but this sounds so much better.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 28, 2005)

Zatarain's is a great product.  I'll use it if I have access to it.  However, you can also cheat by using pickling spice in a tea ball or sachet.

I do a shrimp boil by getting the boil going with water, a little white wine, a couple cut lemons, and the seasoning mix in a sachet.  Let this come to a boil, reduce the heat to simmer, and cook for a while, about 30 minutes.

Now, when you go to cook your shrimp, your cooking time will depend on how big they are, and whether they're frozen or thawed, and what kind of ratio of "court-boullion" (liquid) to shrimp, as the more liquid to shrimp you have, the faster they cook.  This cooking time will come with experience after cooking a couple batches.

Add your shrimp, stir, and cover.  I like to leave it on a low burner, although some folks leave it on a high burner, or take it off the heat completely, depending on how fast the shrimp cook and how much time you have available to watch the pot.  DO NOT LET IT BOIL AGAIN!  If it boils, the shrimp will be overcooked and tough.  Just as the water comes back to a gentle simmer is about right, although sometimes it's done at a poach.  There's only one way to check, and that's to fish one out, and butterfly it almost completely.  If the shrimp is opaque throughout, it's done.  Immediately drain and submerge in ice water to stop the cooking.

I've been cooking shrimp for cocktail for years.  You'd be surprised at how fast I can cook 100 lbs of shrimp.


----------

